
Tell HN: Mailgun just re-added 1250 free emails/mo - chipperyman573
I just got this email: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;help.mailgun.com&#x2F;hc&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;articles&#x2F;360048661093<p>As many of you here know [0], mailgun recently got rid of their permanent free trial of 10k emails&#x2F;mo and replaced it with a 3 month trial with 5k emails included per month. Well, I guess someone realized that transaction fees have a fixed component (or, less sarcastically, they were probably just trying to get people who had no intention of ever paying off), and they now offer 1250 emails&#x2F;mo for free.<p>There was a pretty big thread [0] about this a few months ago when they got rid of the free plan so I thought people might be interested.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22192543
======
dirktheman
I have a Mailgun account for the website of my daughter's gym club. After they
scrapped the free tier the highest Mailgun invoice was $0.98. I always found
it strange, the accounting, billing costs and transaction costs must have been
much, much higher. I'm pretty happy with Mailgun and don't even mind paying,
but invoices less than a dollar don't make money, they cost money. Good
decision on their part.

------
itake
Nice! I actually made a note to move off of them for this reason.

